# I just re-started drawing... Can I draw your horse?



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am really not that great, but seeing all these wonderful drawing has got me itching to draw again. Does anyone want me to try to draw their horse?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

You can try dozer. He is kinda hard be cause he is light colored though. Here a few pictures. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I can try.... I am sorry if I botch it lol


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's Dozer  I hope you like it


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

You could try my horse, Mark.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Mark has the CUTEST face! I love him!! The scan came out blury


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh you can definitely try a picture for me.  I noticed you were drawing head shots so I tried to find you some decent ones, lol. The first is of my gelding "Scout", and the 2nd picture is of my new girl "Halo".

Thanks so much.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Aw thank you that came out super cute!
I love it!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok APHA Momma, I will try to get those done tomorrow night after work 
I am glad you liked it SFMoneyMarket


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so very much and I can't wait.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd love for you to try Ben!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

APHA Momma Here's Scout  He has the prettiest little head! I am trying to work on Halo (Love the name choice btw) right now, but I'm not liking it so I think I'll start over... I might try to save it though.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks so very much. I adore it. You are really great.  I didn't know if Halo would be hard to draw because she is cream colored, haha so yah and her eyes are just not normal, haha.


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

you could try to draw my horse......


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry everyone, I just found out I may have to put my mare down, so I am putting drawing on hold. I will try to still draw them, but I can guarantee they wont look great at all, since I can only draw well when I am happy, I am sorry again.


----------



## xDressagexQueenyx (Sep 21, 2009)

You can have a go at drawing my horse Peter if you want


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> Sorry everyone, I just found out I may have to put my mare down, so I am putting drawing on hold. I will try to still draw them, but I can guarantee they wont look great at all, since I can only draw well when I am happy, I am sorry again.


Oh, your old Arab girl?! That's so sad, I'm so sorry for you, she's been your friend forever it sounds like.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure how to put picture in my message :-( but I'm attaching some photos of my orphan colt when he was at my school/in my house last year.  His name is Mr. Big Stuff. His mom died when he was born so we found hm when he was a few hours old. The ones outside are when he was two days out, the one of him in my house was when he was somewhere between 3-6 days old. We had an icestorm. :lol:


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

nevermind it put them on there like that...lol. some sites aren't that easy  It would be cool to see what you could do with him


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> Sorry everyone, I just found out I may have to put my mare down, so I am putting drawing on hold. I will try to still draw them, but I can guarantee they wont look great at all, since I can only draw well when I am happy, I am sorry again.


I'm so sorry  I didn't see this was posted until after I put my pictures up.


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

if you are still doing them i would love for you to do poker!!

http://i36.tinypic.com/wbxriv.jpg


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

SmoothTrails said:


> I'm so sorry  I didn't see this was posted until after I put my pictures up.


im sooooo sorry twoo! i didnt see this too, =( hope you are okay


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. I hope that everything is okay with your friend (mare).


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

You poor thing! Its always hard when someone even mentions your horses name and the words "put down" in the same sentence. I hope she's ok, and you


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well she is ok now... She had a real rough couple months though. Thank you


----------

